# merc 350's



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone tried em yet? contemplating getting a hull from a friend of mine who's an adjuster just north of galveston. says the market is about to be flooded with boats that got water in the engines, and sustained little or no damage. (before i get a lecture on buying storm damaged boats: he's a childhood friend who wouldnt screw me) would love to hear some feedback other that the dealers. obviously they say the engine is the shit. thanx in advance


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

i know the 300 v-rods suck!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

really? i havent heard anything bad about them , other than having to burn mid-grade or premium fuel. what kind of problems you having? i sure dont wanna be the first guy to 

drop 45k on these babys and get 2 lemons!!!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i would recommend searching thru some of the post's on www.kingfishconnection.com . being a kingfishing website with members who own everything under the sun. you will find the info that you are looking for. there have been some great debates on this topic with the whole merc vs yam debate.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

whew!!!!!! nevermind!!!! just got a price quote on the mercs------- 30ka piece!!

i can get the yammy's for 21! decision made.

on another note we had a good trip fri. got three lemons from 40-60. and wore the kings out. found a decent color change and some grass ab. 2 miles north of RP and managed a few chickens and 1 wahoo cut off before we were run in by the front sat morning.

tight lines


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

go to www.Veradoclub.com. The 300's have been VERY reliable. The 350's have not been completely tested yet...


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

i fish a 34' yellofin w/ trip 300's and we have had nothing but problems from top to bottom. We havent finished a tournamnet w/ all 3 still kickin' yet! Def. gonna have a new boat w/ yam's again next year...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

depends on what you want, if you want the fastest out there, go with the vrods, if you want to get out there and back, gowith the yams.

I guarantee rigrunner knows what he's talking about, he just like alot of us are fishing tournaments but he fishes on two boats, one YF with mercs and one Cape with yams......

I've got a few friends running the 350 yams also.....they all have there issues to work out but the merc 300 and 350are too new and still having issues that they haven't worked out yet


----------

